# مقارنة بين نظام Bms ونظام Eib مفيييييييييييييد جدا



## mf_118 (6 يناير 2008)

هنا تجدون مقارنة بين نظام ادارة المباني BMS و نظام التركيب الاوروبي EIB وتلاحظون اوجه الاختلاف بين النظامين واهم المميزات






*ABB i-bus EIB Control System*
*Control via BMS*​ 
*Processor*
Decentralized technology i.e. every device in the system has its own processor and is independent of the other
Centralized technology with central processor (DDC controllers). In case DDC failures, all controls down the line are lost​ 

*Applications*
Specialized technology for all applications like lighting, dimming, shutter, Room temperature, load management etc.
Specialized technology restricted to HVAC application​ 
*Application **Lighting*
Uses EIB sensors (Intelligent switches, timers, motion sensors) and Intelligent lighting Relay modules
Uses conventional sensors (switches, motion sensors) and external lighting contactors​ 

*Control **Philosophy*
EIB actuators output having relays (control) & contactors (power) as one single unit/output varying from 6Amps up to 20Amps as per the requirements
Via DDC controlled contactors + related wiring + cabling
lead to too many complicated wiring. 
In future this will also lead to more failures, hence more preventive maintenance works​ 

*Relay Design, **Size*
As the Intelligent Relay modules are compact. Each relay, 16AC3 suitable to switch Resistive, Inductive and Fluorescent loads together with an inrush current carrying capacity of 600 A suitable for switching loads with high switch-on peaks (e.g. fluorescent loads). The contactors should also have a capacitive load rating of at least 200 microfarads
The Lighting Control panel size is more as it uses external contactors in conjunction with DDC controllers (I/O modules). The contactors are not specially designed for Lighting Loads​ 

*Relay **Characteristics*
EIB relays can be with integrated current detection feature. This functionality shall allow for the monitoring of the load current, and operating hours for load management .It shall be possible to set threshold values of the current in order to detect any lamp failures for facilities management
The external contactors in conjunction with DDC controllers are not specially designed for Lighting Loads​ 

*Fail Safe **Feature for **Lights *
In case of EIB power supply failure, all lighting relays can be programmed to go to a fail safe position ( either on or Off) for emergency conditions
No such feature available. BMS uses external control supply for I/O modules and failure of this power supply shall affect the operation of all I/Os connected to the module​ 

*Maintenance & **Operating **Costs*
The Relay modules and all other devices are maintenance free and doesn’t require any maintenance
External contactors requires regular maintenance like replacement of coil, contacts etc. Thus increasing the operating costs​ 

*Trouble **Shooting*
Reduced wiring means reduced trouble shooting time
Complex wiring means high trouble shooting time​ 

*Wiring & **Installation*
Every device is connected directly to the bus via 2-wire bus cable thus reducing the wiring cost and ease of installation
As this technology uses conventional switches, sensors and external contactors, this results in complex control and power wiring, hence higher installation times​ 

*Installation **Time *
The i-bus® EIB protocol uses only 2 wire communication with easy to connect bus terminations (no lugging crimping required). Reduces installation times
Requires skilled labor increased installation times​ 


*Flexibility of **Configuration*​

Every switch sensor has a bus coupler (microprocessor common to all types of sensors) providing flexibility to replace one switch sensor with the other e.g. 1-gang can be easily changed to 3-gang or 5-gang without the use of any additional Inputs
Replacing 1-gang switch with a 3-gang switch would require additional 2 Inputs​ 

*Equipments **Affect*
Fault in one switch or sensor doesn’t affect the other device
As this technology uses Input modules, failure of an I/O module will affect the entire operation of those I/Os (switches and relays)​ 

*Backup Power **Supply *
Power supply Mains Failure backup time 200ms
No Back up possible. Uses normal power supplies for controls​ 

*Performance & **Price*
Lower Price/Performance ratio
Higher Price/Performance ratio​


----------



## YEHEYA (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلابارك الله فيكم


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد زكي محي الدين (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled lc (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

